# Which Mei Tai??



## meco (Mar 1, 2004)

I decided to get a MT for the summertime. It seems to be the least amount of fabric.

Which one would you get? I love the Baby Fairies Pack Pack's fabrics (www.babyfairies.com). Does anyone have one of these?

I hear good things about the Freehand, but no fabric really grabs me. But she mentioned new ones were coming







and she does do custom ones too!!









Also: http://www.mamabydesign.com/mama/ are the super cool applique ones.

Are there any others I should be considering? Thanks


----------



## pamelamama (Dec 12, 2002)

you'd look cute in anything


----------



## guerrillamama (Oct 27, 2003)

It's true pam, she would.









I do not by any stretch of the imagination need another carrier, nor can I really afford one, but I am seriously considering selling some stuff so I can buy one of these:
www.mamabydesign.com
(the site is obviously under construction -- I'm not even sure if she's putting it out there yet, but she gave me the link so I assume it's ok!)

That's MDC's own Hera. She is making me a totally kickass messenger bag, and I think maybe I shoudl get a MT to match...? I really like her design with the T on the bottom. The Kozy is not that comfy because the straps cut into T-bone's chunky legs a little bit. I think this design solves that.

Her applique work is so cool! And she is a design genius judging from her ideas on my bag.


----------



## AngelBee (Sep 8, 2004)

It is beautiful. No prices up yet.


----------



## guerrillamama (Oct 27, 2003)

Here is her gallery http://www.unit13.net/coppermine/thu...s.php?album=14
Her prices are cheaper than Freehand.

ETA: she has one up for auction on wahmchicks, for a breast cancer charity.
http://wahmchicks.com/item.php?id=22...cb317ea0ee79fb

isn't it gorgeous!


----------



## AngelBee (Sep 8, 2004)

I want that butterfly one!


----------



## merpk (Dec 19, 2001)

Those are gorgeous. When???


----------



## pamelamama (Dec 12, 2002)

I asked "when" on her auction.

I DONT NEED ANY MORE CARRIERS.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

I have a pak-pack. Love it!







Very soft. It's got a big body so it's great for sleepy babies. In fact we're up on her gallery now- with Savannah asleep on my back. I have several different Mei tais but this one was my first and I do really like it.

hope that helps!

-Angela


----------



## Mizelenius (Mar 22, 2003)

I know some people love their MTs equally and just go by fabric, but this is not the case for me. I







my Kozy. I prefer the fabric choices from other places (though I do think my Kozy-- it's the Road Trip fabric-- looks trendy), but the Kozy is just so easy and comfy even in comparison to my other MTs.

I'm getting old. Now it's function over fashion!


----------



## Artisan (Aug 24, 2002)

I really like the design of the Kolamo MT.


----------



## cali421 (May 5, 2005)

If you love a design of a particular MT, but do not like their fabric choices, you could always have one done custom. Custom doesn't always necessarily mean more $. Many of them deduct some $ for sending in your own fabric. Contact the vendor and find out if you can have a custom MT done.

However, I love my Freehand, Sachi, and Kozy.

Abigail


----------



## SlingMomEsq (Mar 1, 2005)

I would stay away from brocades, personally, if heat is a concern.

There are many good Mei Teis with beautiful cottons.

I have to agree with Mizelenius, though.

I





















my Kozys.

Knowing what age baby would help, though.


----------



## bethwl (May 10, 2003)

Babyfairies' fabrics are fairly lightweight, so it would probably work well for summer (I don't have one though).

But you could also get a Solarveil MT.


----------



## Azreial (Jul 14, 2004)

I have a brocade baby faries pack-pack and it is so much lighter than dh's placid baby mei tai. My sister has a reg baby faries mei tai and that is even lighter than mine. I would definatly reccomed baby fries for a summer mei tai, dh has even been wearing my brocade one (gold with pink butterflies) when its been warmer


----------



## meco (Mar 1, 2004)

Awww, thanks, Pam, but my analness insists I have something that matches my wardrobe







:









I like a cotton fabric. I love brocade, but I want an everyday workhouse carrier. I only have and use a hemp pouch from Mom and Me and a Gauze wrap now, but I want an easy lightweight carrier. The hemp pouch might be too much. The Gauze wrap is great, but not always what I need.









My son is 2. 28 lbs or so. I am not going solely on fabric, but I have a need for some complementary action. I should ask about customs. The fabric on the Kozy and Freehand are just not my style. And if I do not love it, I won't use it. $60-70 is a lot to spend on something I am not madly in love with.

I have been told Solarviel is scratchy, and my son does not like scratchy stuff. So I was avoiding that because he spends a lot of time in a carrier. I would say at least 2-3 hours a day, sometimes a lot more.

Thanks, mamas! I am going to keep looking.







I love the Mama by Designs. I saw her over at the BW. She does do beautiful work.


----------



## AngelBee (Sep 8, 2004)

I want to keep my baby in 2-3 hours a day..... I suck!


----------



## meco (Mar 1, 2004)

Why can't you?

I have to. Anywhere I walk, he rides. Plus I consider it exercise


----------



## AngelBee (Sep 8, 2004)

I just am having problems getting a comfortable, secure feeling fit.

I did not wear my first two but am trying to wear him as much as possible. I want to wear him on my back but am having trouble feeling secure. The other holds he is in my way. Also he likes his feet out and he has chubby thights. Some holds I feel put pressure on his thighs.

I own a KKAFP, az new native pouch, a Ultimate Baby Wrap, a Wise Woman sling, and a Hot sling.....maybe just the wrong kinds for what I want to do.


----------



## dotnetdiva (Aug 27, 2004)

Sounds like you have alot of pouches! While they're great, I think of them for easy and quick in-and-out situations.

Not familiar with your wrap, but I think you'll be very happy with a Mei Tai - and there are some beautiful ones out there and in-stock, you just have to look.


----------



## AngelBee (Sep 8, 2004)

Hey Angela...I love your name! And your location!


----------



## Hera (Feb 4, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *guerrillamama*
That's MDC's own Hera. She is making me a totally kickass messenger bag, and I think maybe I shoudl get a MT to match...? I really like her design with the T on the bottom. The Kozy is not that comfy because the straps cut into T-bone's chunky legs a little bit. I think this design solves that.

Um...am I allowed to post on this thread?

I just wanted to say that I'm not sure that mine would solve this problem. Kelley's straps are wider than mine, which seems like it would make them easier to spread out to distribute the weight a little better. I tie mine in a way that keeps the strap off the legs for the most part and it doesn't dig in, but that is something that could be done with any Mei Tai, not just mine.

Thanks for the love, though. Off to go deflate my head now...







:


----------



## meco (Mar 1, 2004)

I knew I recognized GM's purse in the albums.

Thanks, mama, I did decide to get one







Hopefully soon.


----------



## Oregonicmama (Aug 13, 2002)

Hi Mamas!

I just wanted to give you a little testimonial as to the awesomeness of Hera's Mei Tai. I have one with a really cool Water Lily design on the front and I just love it! I was carrying DD (now 5 months) in a bjorn or a sling, but they were both killing my back. I switched to the MBD and my back never bothers me from it. The whole thing is really well made, from good quality durable fabrics, and sewn with a great eye on detail. I think the straps are excellent. My shoulders are pretty sensitive, but these sratps are well padded and pretty wide. Mine are a little short, but I see in the pics she is making them longer now.
DD is happy to hang out in the carrier for several hours at a time too. I wear her in it to the Market on Saturdays and she sits in there for upto 4 hours without fussing. And she has very chubby legs and there is never anything squeezing or pinching her.
I have to warn you to be ready for a steady stream of compliments of you get a Mama By Design. After the first weekend I wore mine to the market I called Hera and begged for business cards! Everyone loved the carrier and they all wanted her number. My neighbor even montioned getting one for her dog! I will try to post some pics of me and DD with our Mei Tai.
Meco, I think you will totally love this carrier. I am so picky I didn't even get a sling for DD1 b/c I hated them all. And i wouldn't give up this carrier for anything! (heck, I'm thinking about one in a different color scheme!) :LOL


----------



## merpk (Dec 19, 2001)

Does anyone have a link for the Baby Fairies packs referred to in the OP?


----------



## bethwl (May 10, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *merpk*
Does anyone have a link for the Baby Fairies packs referred to in the OP?

www.babyfairies.com

pack-packs


----------



## kennedy444 (Aug 2, 2002)

I too want to get a mei tai. I love my hotsling but baby is getting bigger and I'm thinking a back carrier will be much more comfortable. I tried on a Kozy Carrier mei tai today and really liked it but with sooooooooooo many choices out there it is hard to commit. Can anyone tell me a good place to look for second hand slings?


----------



## Quirky (Jun 18, 2002)

Try http://www.thebabywearer.com/forum/viewforum.php?f=25

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/BabywearingSWAP/

The Trading Post here at MDC

and ebay....


----------



## bellini'smama (Jan 20, 2005)

just got a Mei Tai baby, from MeiTaibaby.com and I love it and her fabric choices. My dd is 11 months and 24lbs and i can already put her on my back by myself!


----------



## merpk (Dec 19, 2001)

Okay. Just ordered a freehandbaby. Couldn't wait anymore.

Hera, how does one order from you? The pictures on the link are gorgeous, but there's no indication of how to go ahead with an order ...


----------



## Hera (Feb 4, 2002)

Hi Amy,
I'm going to PM you. I'm not an MDC advertiser yet, so I doubt I'm allowed to post that info.


----------



## isulari (Feb 18, 2002)

anglepacks from www.attachedtot.com are really comfy. You can send her your fabric for a custom carrier.


----------



## Mizelenius (Mar 22, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lovelocks*
I just wanted to give you a little testimonial as to the awesomeness of Hera's Mei Tai.

OK, I can't really justify ANOTHER MT but . . .I read the description and Hera said hers is easy to use to get the baby on the back. I only used a MT with DD! when she was older, so getting her on my back was easy (I'd say, "Climb on"). How easy is it for a novice to get a younger child on the back with this particular one? TY!


----------



## Hera (Feb 4, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mizelenius*
OK, I can't really justify ANOTHER MT but . . . How easy is it for a novice to get a younger child on the back with this particular one? TY!

Pretty easy! You lay the carrier out flat, put the baby in, and clip the clips. Think of the way the baby is in the mai tai when it is tied on, the waistband in front of the legs. Then all you do is grab the shoulder straps down close to the top, making sure the baby can't tip forward, and hoick the whole package up over your shoulder the way you would with a wrap.

I'm going to get some illustrated instructions up sometime after I get through with all this sewing...

ETA: I don't recommend using the carrier with a baby younger than about 3 months old. The newbies are better off in a cradle hold.


----------



## aira (Jun 16, 2004)

Such good info!

How about for a wiggle squirmy 33 lb-er? I love the ellaroo for comfortable backcarries, but getting DS in is hard work when I'm alone. He's not all that cooperative. Hoping he will become more so as the gets older. He also straightens his legs while riding, which pushes the carrier up over his bum. I've had to nearly stop using slings. I'm afraid he'll constantly untuck a traditional MT with his bouncing.

Hera, do you think yours would work for that? A little runner who won't lie down and kicks out of slings? Also, I don't like thinks cutting into his thighs - I've avoided MTs for that reason. I also like a wide spread over my shoulders for my comfort - though I'm kinda flexible about that. I'd love to know if you think your design will solve our problems.

Baby calls, gotta run... TIA!


----------



## Mizelenius (Mar 22, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hera*
Pretty easy! You lay the carrier out flat, put the baby in, and clip the clips.

Ohh . . .you're tempting me!!!!!!


----------



## Hera (Feb 4, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aira*

Hera, do you think yours would work for that? A little runner who won't lie down and kicks out of slings?

I'm going to take this to PM


----------



## meco (Mar 1, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bethwl*
www.babyfairies.com

pack-packs


Also:

http://www.mamabydesign.com/mama/

are the MBD MTs also mentioned


----------



## Hera (Feb 4, 2002)

Silly meco, it's **** the same thread


----------



## meco (Mar 1, 2004)

Just wanted to make sure the links were here


----------



## Hera (Feb 4, 2002)

And I'm just being silly.


----------



## meco (Mar 1, 2004)

:

And I need more sleep


----------

